# Turn It Off! - Novelty Songs In All Their Wretched Glory



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

With apologies to the cat here who wanted everything "Turned Up"...

And tell the truth about how long you were able to listen to these songs without turning them off.

18 seconds max on this one -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

33 seconds max...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

The video is hilarious - too bad the song is so stupid - Reason # 11 on "Why I Hate Halloween".


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


>


I actually like this song - :lol: - cool Johnny Rivers "Memphis" like guitar riff coupled with that weird breathy falsetto - it actually reached # 8 on the Billboard Charts in 1965.

This completely over-the-top and off-the-wall version by Mae West merits a place of distinction on this list - (nice guitar work though) -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Honestly can't even get past the "Gra -" in "Grandma" before shutting this one down. I would like to say that there is probably a special place in hell for Randy Brooks for writing this "song" but it doesn't really seem to be a very "Christmassy" sentiment so I will refrain from doing so lest there be a very special place in hell for me for being so mean-spirited about a novelty song that has brought happiness to literally no one except Randy Brooks, Elmo, and Patsy thanks to the royalties.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> With apologies to the cat here who wanted everything "Turned Up"...
> 
> And tell the truth about how long you were able to listen to these songs without turning them off.
> 
> 18 seconds max on this one -


What the hell? This is the best song ever! I have it on a continuous loop 24/7.

Should I be concerned about that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2018)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> The video is hilarious - too bad the song is so stupid - Reason # 11 on "Why I Hate Halloween".


One of the first singles I bought as a teen....and it's still in my collection!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I put Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polkadot Bikini on our car MP3 USB stick, and also the German version:






Good fun.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

amfortas said:


> What the hell? This is the best song ever! I have it on a continuous loop 24/7.
> 
> Should I be concerned about that?


You shouldn't be at all concerned as due to popular demand the thread title has been changed to "The Best Songs Ever That Should Be On A Continuous Loop 24/7" but hey, don't stop taking the meds in the meantime, okay? Thanks!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

amfortas said:


> What the hell? This is the best song ever! I have it on a continuous loop 24/7.
> 
> Should I be concerned about that?


If I recall correctly, the flip side of the 45 was the song played backwards.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

MacLeod said:


> One of the first singles I bought as a teen....and it's still in my collection!


After watching the video I realized that I was a little too harsh with this one as the performance actually is hilarious. My apologies to Lennon/McCartney for the "too bad the song is so stupid" comment.

Strange but true - little known fact - Paul McCartney was dating Bobby Pickett's sister Lucinda "Wicked" Pickett and when this one was cut from "Rubber Soul" (it was supposed to be the gratuituous "give Ringo something to sing that no one else wants to sing to keep him happy" song but he took a pass because he thought the song was just way too "ropey" and so Paul gave it to Bobby as a way to make amends for breaking his sister's heart. Ringo's loss was Bobby's gain and the rest is history.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> I put Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polkadot Bikini on our car MP3 USB stick, and also the German version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your video isn't available here in the States and so I took the liberty to download a comparable German language version-






There's even a French version - _quelle horreur! - _ -


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yep - I love 'Monster Mash', 'They're Coming to take me away', and this one too.
Sorry, everyone! _(But not very...)_


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> I put Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polkadot Bikini on our car MP3 USB stick, and also the German version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the madness never ends -

The Spanish version -






and the Polish version - (WARNING! - this video does NOT contain babes in bikinis so don't even bother because honestly what's the point?)


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

And still the madness never ends...

The Italian version (does contain fabulous looking babes in bikinis thus worth watching) -






and the Swedish version -






If this song is still playing in your head until the middle of next April blame Art Rock. Me? - I'm just an historian cataloguing music for the greater good of mankind and I'm not to blame for any of this.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

I seriously doubt that there is a German, French, Polish, Italian, or Swedish version of this song but if there is keep it to yourself.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Earworm alert - don't listen to this one - seriously.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Lonnie Donegan and the skiffle craze had a profound effect on the Beatles - if you listen closely you can hear the genesis of every song that they ever wrote somewhere within this song except maybe for Revolution # 9 which they directly copped from Willie Dixon's "You Shook Me".


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

jegreenwood said:


> If I recall correctly, the flip side of the 45 was the song played backwards.







Ask and you shall receive - it's like being on American Bandstand - perhaps I should change my username to Dick Freaking Clark... ah... on second thought... maybe not...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

If you're wondering if I'm just trolling at this point you wouldn't be too far off the mark... although there is some really first-rate back up singer dance moves going on in the background.

Ear-worm warning - play at your own risk - so don't blame me if you're still singing "Diiiissscco disco duck" three days from now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2018)

Disco Duck was a good one too.

For someone called Sinatra, you have surprisingly poor taste! :devil:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

"Hello Muddah" is worth at least one listen for any classical music or Salute Your Shorts fan.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Ingélou said:


> Yep - I love 'Monster Mash', 'They're Coming to take me away', 'Itsy bitsy teeny weeny' and this one too.
> 
> Sorry, everyone! _(But not very...)_


Sorry, but I prefer Anthony Rooley's arrangement for the Consort of Ancient Musicke...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

bharbeke said:


> "Hello Muddah" is worth at least one listen for any classical music or Salute Your Shorts fan.


In my role as the forum's designated know-it-all of that which isn't worth knowing let me explain bharbeke's reference to Salute Your Shorts -

"Salute Your Shorts is an American comedy television series that aired on Nickelodeon from 1991 to 1992. It was based on the 1986 book Salute Your Shorts: Life at Summer Camp by Steve Slavkin and Thomas Hill.

The series is set at the fictional summer camp, Camp Anawanna. It focuses on teenage campers, their strict and bossy counselor, and the various capers and jocularities they engage in. It was primarily filmed at Franklin Canyon Park and the Griffith Park Boys Camp within Griffith Park in Los Angeles.

The title comes from a common prank campers play on each other: a group of children steal a boy's boxer shorts and raise them up a flagpole. Hence, when people see them waving like a flag, other children would salute them as part of the prank."

Consider the reference explained... now... how exactly is this forum any different from a summer camp filled with teenagers, strict and bossy counselors, who engage in various capers and jocularities? There's isn't any difference that I can see.

There must be some way that one's boxer shorts (let's use MacLeod's for example for criticizing my taste in music) can be stolen and then raised up a flagpole where they would wave like a flag and we could salute them. Have to give this one some thought...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

MacLeod said:


> Disco Duck was a good one too.
> 
> For someone called Sinatra, you have surprisingly poor taste! :devil:


Even for someone named Frank Freaking Sinatra I can have surprisingly poor taste... I was going to mount a vigorous tooth-and-nail two-fisted no-holds-barred everything allowed except eye pokes and groin kicks defense of my musical taste until it occurred to me that all you had to do was post this and my defense just crumbles to dust - curses! - Damn Dagmar! And double damn Mitch Miller!


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Before we go any further allow me to assure anyone that while my disdain for these songs is evident it is a disdain that is kind-hearted and good-natured and not to be construed in any way as being dismissively contemptuous even though I've been rolling my eyes to such an extent that I can now see out of the back of my head. And now without further ado we continue our exploration of the Novelty Song in all of its wretched glory...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Moving right along with a song banned from radio stations in the early 70s...


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Another famous lied recreated on Family Guy:


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

KenOC said:


> Moving right along with a song banned from radio stations in the early 70s...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

This song actually reached # 1 on the Billboard Charts in 1960.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Probably one of the strangest yet most entertaining of the novelty songs as it's a mashup of several dozen songs interspersed with news reports of the "invasion". Pretty clever idea - strange but true fact - it was my idea.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

"I'll be there when you come out of the bridge!"


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> 33 seconds max...


Oh, how I remember that one... 1958! P.P.E. was all over the radio like a bug on flypaper. Lots of novelty songs in the '50s and '60s... As some may already know, the original lyrics of the Monster Mash were completely and totally obscene, replete with four-letter words and the worst possible sexual imagery imaginable... you don't wanna know! So the record company cleaned it up:


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


>


I'm not sure if you like that song or not. I think Weird Al's parodies and originals are brilliant. Here is another of my favorites:


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> And still the madness never ends...
> 
> The Italian version (does contain fabulous looking babes in bikinis thus worth watching) -
> 
> ...


Unsurprisingly, 'fabulous looking babes in bikinis' does buggerall for me.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

One of my favorites,


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

LezLee said:


> Unsurprisingly, 'fabulous looking babes in bikinis' does buggerall for me.


My apologies for not being able to find a version that would do "buggerall" for you but I wanted you to know that I at least tried by searching through youtube but apparently it never occurred to anyone to cut a version of "Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini" with "fabulous looking dudes in briefs" although I would bet serious money that a version like that would really be quite popular and my "Likes Received" totals would go through the roof. :lol:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I still have my Dad's LP






and this one just makes me happy


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Neck Deep in Novelty


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Had this on a 78 as a kid. Transfusion, by Nervous Norvus.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Another from my ill-spent youth.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's an ancient 78 my Grandfather had. When he died, my family ended up with it. I used to play it on my bedroom Victrola as a kid. Many years later, my own kids would enjoy singing it with me on car trips, archaic language and all. Now it's on YouTube!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Christine Pilzer Dracula


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

frank freaking sinatra said:


> if you're wondering if i'm just trolling at this point you wouldn't be too far off the mark... Although there is some really first-rate back up singer dance moves going on in the background.
> 
> Ear-worm warning - play at your own risk - so don't blame me if you're still singing "diiiissscco disco duck" three days from now.


this is a sign we were more free back then!


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

regenmusic said:


> this is a sign we were more free back then!


The blank box means that youtube yanked the original video that I inserted - so lets fix that, shall we? - et voilà -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

regenmusic said:


> Christine Pilzer Dracula


:lol:

"Derrière la maison hantée 
Une ombre vient de passer 
C'est une petite fille 
Tu la vois et tes yeux brillent

O pitié, Dracula 
Pitié, épargne-la 
Dracula

Tu surgis de ton repère 
Et soudain, dans la lumière 
Elle t'a vu, t'a reconnu 
Vite elle s'enfuit éperdue

Celle-là t'a reconnu 
Mais pour toi, rien n'est perdu
Tous tes crimes restent impunis
Dracula je te maudis

Sans pitié Dracula
Sans pitié Dracula
Dracula

O Dracula"

Christine Pilzer released two EPs as part of the French Yé-yé scene and this song is actually about a game she used to play when she was a child although it does have a really creepy stalker vibe going on.

I was going to create a thread on Yé-yé but you can't escape the presence of Serge Gainsbourg when doing so and after all six of my posts on Serge Gainsbourg were deleted in the "Chanson française" thread were deleted it's probably a safe bet that I won't be creating a thread on Yé-yé.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

In order to do this video justice you need to spell the word "stupid" like this "stoopid"...






Fast forward to the 60 second mark to see a streaker in action and David Niven's comment is one for the ages -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

A surprising number of people genuinely love this song...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

This is a novelty song about an eating disorder that reached to #9 on the charts in 1976 -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

There's a seasonal song for everyone -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

This is the parody -






and this is what is being parodied -






That's actor Robert Goulet on the cycle - you probably know him better for singing this -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

This quite possibly is the greatest novelty song of all time -






Strange but true fact - this song was written by Ray Davies of the Kinks and was cut from the album "The Kinks Are The Village Green Preservation Society" which is kind of unfortunate as it would have been the catchiest tune on the album.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Someone actually wrote this song... Why? - You're guess is as good as mine -






Extra credit and an imaginary trophy goes to any member who can play "The Name Game" with their forum username.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

A great many people find Ray Stevens to be absolutely hilarious... I'm not one of them.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for reminding me


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> The blank box means that youtube yanked the original video that I inserted - so lets fix that, shall we? - et voilà -


this is a sign we were more free back then!

which one of these modern female singers like lady gaga is including a cute animal puppet in their live act let alone dedicating a song to them?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Chipmunks Christmas song - I have to be in the right mood for it, but if you grew up listening to or watching Alvin and the Chipmunks, then it has the potential to be charming.

The Hanukkah Song taught me that Harrison Ford is one-quarter Jewish ("Not...too...shabby!"). It's worth hearing a few times.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Not a song _per se_, but feels very appropriate to mention it on a classical music forum. By Ray Stevens of course!






This is probably one of his funniest albums.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Not a song _per se_, but feels very appropriate to mention it on a classical music forum. By Ray Stevens of course!






This is probably one of his funniest albums.

And, naturally, you cannot discuss novelty songs without mentioning this gem:


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

My father-in-law became profoundly deaf but could remember enough of this to join in!
This was his favourite.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> Someone actually wrote this song... Why? - You're guess is as good as mine -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i forgot the words just don't use the name chuck and this one


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> A great many people find Ray Stevens to be absolutely hilarious... I'm not one of them.


Say what? Them's fightin' words in Nashville.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

bharbeke said:


> The Hanukkah Song taught me that Harrison Ford is one-quarter Jewish ("Not...too...shabby!"). It's worth hearing a few times.


That one's definitely a classic.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> This song actually reached # 1 on the Billboard Charts in 1960.


I didn't know that was sung by a white guy. The things you learn.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Stan Kenton was famous for his prog jazz in the '50s. Here's one time when things went wrong.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Great jump blues tune...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

America is trilingual - English, Spanish, and Valley Girl...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

One of only two songs capable of driving me into a near homicidal rage... Chuck Berry's "My Ding-a-Ling" and this song...






Strange but true - both songs were composed by classical composer Robert Schumann...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Strange but true - this tune came thisclose to being "Shaddap You Face" by Frank Freaking Sinatra but fortunately Nelson Riddle made me sit down until the Jack Daniels wore off and magically the desire to cut this song passed...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Slim Gaillard did some pretty weird songs back in the day.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

When I was a kid, I looked outside my door and saw a camper parked on the street with the sign "Omo the Hobo. Day Sleeper." It was kind of freaky that someone would use the road in front of my house as his own personal hotel. But apparently his sleeping habits weren't the only things that were freaky. Like this song. It's truly awful.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

When I was in high school, all the kids listened to David Peel and the Lower East Side. It made us feel so naughty. Who'd have thought back then that marijuana in some states would eventually become legal?


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> When I was in high school, all the kids listened to David Peel and the Lower East Side. It made us feel so naughty. Who'd have thought back then that marijuana in some states would eventually become legal?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm surprised this one hasn't reared its ugly head. Even in its New Kids on the Block iteration.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Still disturbing after all these years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Annie Ross classic. Twisted! Crazy but still true after all these years, lol.






Two heads are better than one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2018)

and we wouldn't be complete without:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

"She's not the caviar type, just plain ol' kidney stew!"


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

*A cringeworthy classic from Homer and Jethro*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Larkenfield said:


> Annie Ross classic. Twisted! Crazy but still true after all these years, lol.


Oh, yeah! Love me some Lambert, Hendricks and Ross!

Here is their version of Deck the Halls with new words from the old comic strip Pogo.

[video]https://img3.doubanio.com/lpic/s27306185.jpg[/video]


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, how could I have forgotten about William Shanter's classic recording of Lucy? Here's another classic from Captain Kirk.






By the time he made this one, he had his tongue firmly planted in his cheek.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Could they get away with these lyrics today?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dorsetmike said:


> Could they get away with these lyrics today?


Maybe. But oh, shucks, with that smoking band, who cares about the lyrics?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2018)

I doubt this was ever played on the radio


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Victor Redseal said:


> I doubt this was ever played on the radio


Yeah. That is kind of graphic and not in a good way.  I'm glad the song about the baseball game comes next so it can wash out my ears.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Steve Allen started a trend of telling a story through random clips from hit songs. I guess today we'd call that postmodern.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

Larkenfield said:


>


Might have been based on this much older piece. Just about everything recorded at the turn of the century was a novelty song of some kind or other.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> Maybe. But oh, shucks, with that smoking band, who cares about the lyrics?


That's smocking.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know if this is technically a novelty song, but it is unique. It was the theme to one of the Cosby shows before he fell from grace.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I see this thread has made it to page 8 before I had the nerve to even open it.

And … no, I didn't read through all 8 pages.

And yes. I'm leaving right now.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

John Standley brings new insight into Little Bo Peep in 1952. Yes, we had this record...


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

When I was a kid, I got this recording through Mad Magazine. I thought it was hilarious, just as any kid would think.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Whilst on the subject of gas .... ... ...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Steve Allen did this on Laugh In with real dancers. It was funnier than just a recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Has this one reared its ugly head?

I didn't know this, but Bill Mumy - the kid from Lost in Space - was one half of Barnes and Barnes. And he still gets royalties from it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know what it is about Christmas that brings out the most awful songs, but here is one. I couldn't even get through the whole thing.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another bad, tacky, horrible song. And this one will stick in your head: "He's everywhere! He's everywhere!"


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Continuing with the tradition of ridiculous Christmas songs, here's a classic song from Run-DMC. Remember them? At least this one has a nice horn riff.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ray Stevens is the king of the novelty song. And when Christmas comes around, he seems to shift into overdrive.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Continuing the tradition of horrible Christmas novelty songs . . .


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

The Christmas version may make more sense when you see the video for the song it is based on ("Baby Likes to Rock It").


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

bharbeke said:


> [/video]
> 
> The Christmas version may make more sense when you see the video for the song it is based on ("Baby Likes to Rock It").


Aha! That makes more sense.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It ain't Christmas without your two front teeth.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope nobody is singing this song today.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

This was driving us all up the wall for weeks back in the '60s


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

LezLee said:


> This was driving us all up the wall for weeks back in the '60s


Wow. That one will burrow into your skull.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Not as crazy as this one surely, especially when it came to the accompanying "dance" movements.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's one for the day after Christmas with a ******* thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dorsetmike said:


> Not as crazy as this one surely, especially when it came to the accompanying "dance" movements.


That's a good video to make you lose your Christmas cookies.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As we look ahead to New Year's Eve, we're reminded that there will be a lot of alcohol-inspired babbling. Here's a famous babbling song, originally written for the movie Heaven and Hell (apparently this song was for the second half of the title).


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Would Brad Paisley's Online count as a novelty song? If so, his Celebrity and Ticks may also count.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

bharbeke said:


> Would Brad Paisley's Online count as a novelty song? If so, his Celebrity and Ticks may also count.


Hey, we take all comers! Wow, look at all the star power in that one video.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd watch a sitcom with Shatner and Estelle Harris playing a couple.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As we look ahead to New Year's Eve and some people to excessive consumption of the Bubbly, here's a classic from Spike Jones and a staple of Dr. Demento, with a bonus lead-in from a disembodied voice proclaiming its merits.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kid Rock tries to have fun with New Year's Eve. It's not something you'd want to see on that day, but I think it's possibly adequate for the Saturday before New Year's.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

A no-brainer!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't remember did anyone post this one yet:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Azol said:


> A no-brainer!


Wow, what was that? I should have taken sufficient warning when I saw the Morris dance. Now I'm weirded out.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I don't remember did anyone post this one yet:


Keith Emerson can't even do a novelty song without smoking on the keyboard.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's new year song which will drive anyone to drink.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I had a New Year's Eve video picked out, but on reflection, it was too wretched to hear, so I'll spare you all the pain on this most happy of occasions. Consider it my New Year's gift to you. Instead, sincere wishes for a happy new year.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I gained eight pounds last month. Today, it's time to be a vegetarian. However, this song haunts me.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Wrong thread, sorry.


Yeah... sure ya are... :lol:

I found that section in the ToS that you were inquiring about - next time do your own homework, eh? - 

_"Public accusations of multiple accounts are totally unacceptable and will be considered trolling."_


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2019)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> This quite possibly is the greatest novelty song of all time -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think not:


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Mollie John said:


> Yeah... sure ya are... :lol:
> 
> I found that section in the ToS that you were inquiring about - next time do your own homework, eh? -
> 
> _"Public accusations of multiple accounts are totally unacceptable and will be considered trolling."_


I have posted this before but a long time ago.

Sinatra's career was in the doldrums and he was being set up to record pop dross by Mitch Miller, then head of A&R at Columbia. He considered this the nadir and it was instrumental in his desire to set up his own label, Reprise, to get back control.

He never forgot or forgave. Years later in Las Vegas Mitchell saw him across a hotel lobby and walked over with his hand outstretched...

Sinatra greeted him, "Keep walkin' *******."

(I see record companies are still upto their tricks. "The immortal jazz... (Remastered)". The infamous more likely)


----------

